# I Want This T-Shirt!



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Offensive or Funny?

I Vote Funny.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Why did they cover up fuguers with those notes?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

lou said:


> Offensive or Funny?
> 
> I Vote Funny.
> 
> View attachment 12709


I'll go with *stupid*.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I'll go with *stupid*.


Humor is so subjective.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

It is the perfect blend of offensive and funny.

Oh, OK. Who am I kidding? It's just funny.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm waiting for the T-shirt with Beethoven's response to a critic:

"Was ich scheisse, ist besser als du je gedacht!"

Google translate does OK with this one...


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Offensive only insofar as Bach isn't in the middle.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Think its showing homage to ........


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

'Offensive' is in the mind of creator and beholder. Stupid is a quality... or more precisely a lack of one.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Instead mother f..... I prefer a word like badass or kickass!


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

It's (probably) a reference to Pulp Fiction.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

i think bradford cox has the right idea


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

lou said:


> Offensive or Funny?
> 
> I Vote Funny.
> 
> View attachment 12709


I like it....but it requires too much figgerin' it out...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If I had that t-shirt, I'd be happy to give it to you. 

This might be picky, but Vivaldi, though he could write one when he wanted to, isn't known for his fugues, is he? Especially to stand beside Handel and Bach?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

oogabooha said:


> i think bradford cox has the right idea
> View attachment 12725


Wow. Is that bulimia?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Really bad drawing is always sort of offensive...

Textually, What would have been kinda cute / kinda funny is killed by being coy about the last word of text.
The drawing is abysmal: text apart, it contributes to the uglification of the world as we know it.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

The truly sad thing is, most people in my city probably won't understand it. 

Now that Hilltroll72, is stupid.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Wow. Is that bulimia?


Marfan syndrome.

Bach looks like Lee Marvin, ugly T-shirt.


----------

